# Traveling Shadow Puppet Show, On Bikes! (San Francisco to San Diego)



## annie (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey, y'all, we're a group of folks leaving from the San Francisco/Oakland area on an epic bike journey down the California coast down to San Diego, and perhaps further on after that on towards Southern Mexico. We'll be performing a shadow puppet show and playing music as we go along and we need venues! Houses, cafes, theatres, shacks by the seaside, secret stages under bridges, we're open to it all. We'll be following the Route 1 coastal highway so a few definite stops will be Santa Cruz, Monterey, Big Sur, LA, San Diego and everywhere in between. We plan to leave the Bay area in approximately a week and a half to two weeks. Also, if you would like to collaborate on a show that would be really cool, too. Thanks, everyone! I'll post up a schedule when I can!
-Taran Tella


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 28, 2012)

that sounds sweet man, i wish i could join you! ive been dying to go on a bike adventure, but i need some equipment and a bike first. anyways, i know its waaay out of your way, but have you been to slab city? it's about 3 hrs SE of LA, and about 2 hrs NE of SD. it's a really amazing place and we could put you up for a while at the artist collective i live at here (eastjesus.org). when is this tour taking place? anyways, good luck!


----------



## annie (Mar 28, 2012)

Leaving within two weeks, wouldn't be getting to you until early to mid may, all things are possible your collective sounds sweet. I'll contact you once we're on the road. Thanks!


----------

